
Show HN: Fun Learn – Amazon Alexa is your kid's English Teacher now! - aviagg
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/fun-learn
======
jo_choih
So conflicted on this. The technology looks really promising. But I really
worry about the NECESSARY human interactions that are being replaced by
technology. On the one hand, it's technology that's going to help people learn
valuable skills. On the other, it's going to eliminate necessary human
interaction that's unlikely to be replaced by anything =(

